# Best climbing/arborist books?



## sfballiet (Apr 24, 2008)

I need a refresh and also learn some new things. I'm looking for a book that has a full spectrum of tree work. The Tree Climber's Companion, Fundamentals of General Tree Work,and the Tree Climbers' Guide, 3rd Ed. are what i was looking at. Whats the best one to get, I'm only buying one?


----------



## masiman (Apr 24, 2008)

sfballiet said:


> I need a refresh and also learn some new things. I'm looking for a book that has a full spectrum of tree work. The Tree Climber's Companion, Fundamentals of General Tree Work,and the Tree Climbers' Guide, 3rd Ed. are what i was looking at. Whats the best one to get, I'm only buying one?



I only know the first two, I have not see the Tree Climbers Guide. If you want a refresher on the full spectrum, "Fundamentals..." would be the better book of the first two, IMO. You can piece together what is covered in "...Companion", a pain but doable. Someone else will have to comment on Tree Climbers Guide.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 24, 2008)

i have the tree climbers companion and i like it.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 24, 2008)

tree climber companion 2nd edition. Excellent book.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 25, 2008)

*lol treeco*

for the multilingual monkey!


----------



## Marquis (Apr 25, 2008)

Tree climbers companion, great book I constantly use if needed to refresh or look for something a little different


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 27, 2008)

imo they are all good, i have never seen a bad one. for me its the free ones that are the best.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 27, 2008)

For $25 you may want to consider _The Alex Shigo Story._ 
Dr. Shigo has brought us more science regarding trees than most of us can possibly imagine. 

This DVD is an illuminating look at Dr. Alex and what he's brought us. Highly recommended.


----------



## kennertree (Apr 27, 2008)

Tree Machine said:


> For $25 you may want to consider _The Alex Shigo Story._
> Dr. Shigo has brought us more science regarding trees than most of us can possibly imagine.
> 
> This DVD is an illuminating look at Dr. Alex and what he's brought us. Highly recommended.



Anything by Shigo is good.


----------

